# Old smith



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I am looking for some help on the history of a gun. I have this old 5” Smith M&P I bought from a coworker at another job many years ago.

5” Barrel with smooth wood grips on a lanyard swivel equipped square butt. Serial Number on butt is 4252XX. There is a smaller case upside down P and a few spaces then a right side up V

Right side has S&W logo on the inspection plate. The plate is held in place by 4 screws. 

Left side is stamped “ CAL .38 special” about 1/4” below the cylinder release

Barrel right side stamped with an odd mark(maltese cross?) then 38 S.&W. with same odd mark.

Barrel top is stamped “ Smith and Wesson Springfield Mass U. S. A.” next line “Patented Feb. 6. 06 Sept. 14. 09 Dec. 29. 14”

Barrel left side “SMITH & WESSON”

Barrel bottom (under the ejection rod) V 4252XX

Frame top left a strange mark then “ U. S. PROPERTY GHD"

Frame inside of crane is an X and serial number ”810XX”

Crane has same serial number “810XX”

There is a screw in the front of the trigger guard (5 th screw) and one in the front of the grip frame (main spring).

I don’t think it is a loan lease or Victory based on caliber.
I will try get some photos posted


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I actually know very little about the older S&W's, but I believe you have a .38 M&P Victory Model, made 1942-1945. The "V" serial # and "US Property" markings say so. The "GHD" is the inspector stamp of Guy H. Drewry, US inspector from 1937 to 1957. However, the true Victory models were chambered in .38 Special (I think), and not .38 S&W. 

Yours also has 38 S&W on it, which might make it a .38/200 (.38 S&W) British Service Revolver, or what is know as a "Lend Lease" gun. I think this was basically the same gun as a Victory model with the only difference being the chambering - .38 S&W v .38 Special. The Lend Lease guns also had US Property and GHD markings on them, and the same V serial #.

There, I told you everything I know about them ...... and them some.

Really you should go to the S&W Forum. Now those guys really know their S&W revolvers.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I got the book out and there's no serial numbers that start with the letter X as a prefix. The Victory models all had a V1-V811119 and some with a SV prefix.

From the 8110x number it would be a .38 Regulation Police. Made between 1949 and 1969. These were built on the I-frame for the .38S&W round. A .38SPL will not fit in the cylinder if so. Now you say the barrel is stamped .38spl. Something don't add up?

Maybe it's a chop shop gun made by a good gunsmith, I don't know? Good luck on this one.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I dont think it is a Victory model. It is stamped 38 special. 

Does anyone have the smith book o numbers to track the serial number?


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

The book is not clear. According to the descriptions, the caliber .38 S&W, 38/200 revolvers did not have the GHD inspectors stamp, but were marked with either "UNITED STATES PROPERTY" or "Victory Model", and were made with 4-, 5-, or 6-inch barrels. But it also states the caliber .38 S&W Special, M&P Victory Model revolvers came with either a 2-inch or 4-inch barrel. By serial number it could be either one. Depending on where it's been, it could have any number of other, strange stamps on it.

If it were a M&P model, I would expect the barrel to state "Cal 38 S&W Special". I wonder if soneone has modified this revolver with a new barrel?

Not very helpful, I know.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

How about a call to S&W? It would be worth it just to find out about the different cartridge markings (38spl & 38S&W).


----------

